# The left prepares for war..



## Camel923

LGBT Groups Are Forming Armed ?Defense Forces?, Taking Part In Weapons And Paramilitary Training To ?Prepare For Conflict? | Walid Shoebat


----------



## Denton

Well, of course they are. The horrible violence is two burned rainbow flags. Sure.

I'm thinking they are being led. 

No matter. They can join right in with the BLM and Antifa. Then again, they are probably aligned with those groups, anyway.


----------



## Coastie dad

I so tired of the left and their threats and posturing. Either get on with it or shut up about it.


----------



## Kauboy

They have a right to bear arms, same as me.
They can enjoy that right straight up until the point where it is used to violate the rights of another.
Until then, let 'em "train".


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> They have a right to bear arms, same as me.
> They can enjoy that right straight up until the point where it is used to violate the rights of another.
> Until then, let 'em "train".


The idiots don't know history. They should go back to the early days of Hitler's Nazi world. They're very expendable.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> The idiots don't know history. They should go back to the early days of Hitler's Nazi world. They're very expendable.


Something I didn't know... did you know that Antifa is not new, by any stretch? It dates as far back as the 1930s. It started in Germany under the name "Antifaschistische Aktion".
They were a movement within the German Communist Party.
I learned this from a YT video I happened across yesterday from The John Burch Society, concerning Antifa's November 4th nationwide "squat-n-cry".
That video explained how the Antifa Communists were being manipulated to do some of the dirty work of Hitler's brown shirts. They called them "beefsteak Nazis", brown on the outside, red on the inside. There are some indications that Antifa is being manipulated by a similar entity today that is also contributing to the rise in white supremacy groups. It would appear that the inevitable goal is to pit them against each other in order to spark the violence that will allow one or the other to establish themselves as the victim, and then be justified in their actions. It would be assumed that Antifa would take this role, since it would probably be hard for actual white supremacists to get much traction.

I smell a Hungarian at the root of all this, and he stinks.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> Something I didn't know... did you know that Antifa is not new, by any stretch? It dates as far back as the 1930s. It started in Germany under the name "Antifaschistische Aktion".
> They were a movement within the German Communist Party.
> I learned this from a YT video I happened across yesterday from The John Burch Society, concerning Antifa's November 4th nationwide "squat-n-cry".
> That video explained how the Antifa Communists were being manipulated to do some of the dirty work of Hitler's brown shirts. They called them "beefsteak Nazis", brown on the outside, red on the inside. There are some indications that Antifa is being manipulated by a similar entity today that is also contributing to the rise in white supremacy groups. It would appear that the inevitable goal is to pit them against each other in order to spark the violence that will allow one or the other to establish themselves as the victim, and then be justified in their actions. It would be assumed that Antifa would take this role, since it would probably be hard for actual white supremacists to get much traction.
> 
> I smell a Hungarian at the root of all this, and he stinks.


Yeah, I knew that. I'm a bit of a geek. I have to read all about things that get my attention.

I believe you are right. The Hungarian bastard is at the bottom of a lot of this. A Jew who is a traitor to his own people, speaking of the days of the Third Reich.


----------



## Sasquatch

Kauboy said:


> Something I didn't know... did you know that Antifa is not new, by any stretch? It dates as far back as the 1930s. It started in Germany under the name "Antifaschistische Aktion".
> They were a movement within the German Communist Party.
> I learned this from a YT video I happened across yesterday from The John Burch Society, concerning Antifa's November 4th nationwide "squat-n-cry".
> That video explained how the Antifa Communists were being manipulated to do some of the dirty work of Hitler's brown shirts. They called them "beefsteak Nazis", brown on the outside, red on the inside. There are some indications that Antifa is being manipulated by a similar entity today that is also contributing to the rise in white supremacy groups. It would appear that the inevitable goal is to pit them against each other in order to spark the violence that will allow one or the other to establish themselves as the victim, and then be justified in their actions. It would be assumed that Antifa would take this role, since it would probably be hard for actual white supremacists to get much traction.
> 
> I smell a Hungarian at the root of all this, and he stinks.


Not sure if this is the video you are talking about but this one on the Years of Lead should be watched by anyone who A. Has never heard of the Years of Lead B. Wants to know what Antifa really is.


----------



## Sasquatch

Camel923 said:


> LGBT Groups Are Forming Armed ?Defense Forces?, Taking Part In Weapons And Paramilitary Training To ?Prepare For Conflict? | Walid Shoebat


Nothing to get excited about. There have been gay gun clubs for a while. Like @Kauboy said they have the same rights as you and me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Pistols


----------



## SGG

Kauboy said:


> Something I didn't know... did you know that Antifa is not new, by any stretch? It dates as far back as the 1930s. It started in Germany under the name "Antifaschistische Aktion".
> They were a movement within the German Communist Party.
> I learned this from a YT video I happened across yesterday from The John Burch Society, concerning Antifa's November 4th nationwide "squat-n-cry".
> That video explained how the Antifa Communists were being manipulated to do some of the dirty work of Hitler's brown shirts. They called them "beefsteak Nazis", brown on the outside, red on the inside. There are some indications that Antifa is being manipulated by a similar entity today that is also contributing to the rise in white supremacy groups. It would appear that the inevitable goal is to pit them against each other in order to spark the violence that will allow one or the other to establish themselves as the victim, and then be justified in their actions. It would be assumed that Antifa would take this role, since it would probably be hard for actual white supremacists to get much traction.
> 
> I smell a Hungarian at the root of all this, and he stinks.


I was raised, but not by any means anymore, religious...but there's nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Jammer Six

Denton said:


> The idiots don't know history. They should go back to the early days of Hitler's Nazi world. They're very expendable.


Godwin. Game over.


----------



## The Tourist

Yes, the left has the right to bear arms.

However, Jeff Cooper said that just because you own a piano it doesn't make you a musician.

I look at it this way. We have a guy who just had his testicles removed so that he could become a she. He takes a Ruger 22LR (because there's little to no recoil) and finds himself in front of a Hells Angel.

As the LBGT guy starts to read his manifesto, the Angel drops him by smacking him with a garbage can lid. That's about the way it's going to go, even if Hillary is finally elected.


----------



## A Watchman

These idiots are simply patsies in a bigger game, that they don't even see. Fools, the whole lot of them.


----------



## Chipper

Shooting clay pigeons with a tactical pump shotgun with a rifle scope on it. :vs_laugh: I'm not to worried.


----------



## rstanek

The very people that vote for anti-second amendment candidates are arming themselves with the very instruments they are against, hmmmm, anyone see the hypocrisy here, or is it my wild imagination?


----------



## The Tourist

rstanek said:


> The very people that vote for anti-second amendment candidates are arming themselves with the very instruments they are against, hmmmm, anyone see the hypocrisy here, or is it my wild imagination?


Owning a piano does not make you a musician.

We had a thread here not too long ago when we discussed Bug-Out rifles. About 2/3s of the responders praised the Ruger 10/22, including myself.

I might not be Daniel Boone in the woods, but I've seen newbies and know that bangers don't know much about guns, if anything. The reason that Glocks are popular with the Escalade set is that they don't often need cleaning.

I proffer that a small group of preppers with 10/22 rifles would easily clean out an area of newbs and kneelers. We don't fear them now, why should we fear them after they create a snappy name for their coalition?


----------



## Gator Monroe

Useful Idiots and Uninformed Socialist Progressives arming up ?


----------



## Kauboy

Jammer Six said:


> Godwin. Game over.


Godwin's law concerns a *comparison* to Hitler, or the Nazi party. Not a reference to the historical precedence.
Game on.


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Lightning6Actual

Rumor has it they train and get professional training at that. If that be the case, if they can comprehend and retain the instruction and actually go home and train with what they have been taught, they might be dangerous. But, when the first bullet comes back at them they just might scatter like dust in the wind. Paper targets don't shoot back........


----------



## Urinal Cake

They're talking about another Civil War. One side has 8 trillion bullets. The other side doesn't know which bathroom to use!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I don't know where you people come up with this stuff!!! But keep it coming. Real good laugh for me!


----------



## sav4

Thanks for the monkey and ark one, might be my new screen saver


----------



## Steve40th

Never underestimate a potential threat. If they train, train harder...
Must go shooting tomorrow..


----------



## dwight55

I think I'm going to go make up some new targets.

Make em look like late 60's, . . . early 70's hippies.

That ought to get me in the right frame of mind for BLM, Antifa, and whoever.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gator Monroe

Does G-d ride a Harley or a Vespa ?


----------



## The Tourist

Lightning6Actual said:


> But, when the first bullet comes back at them they just might scatter like dust in the wind.


I usually carry two knives. At least one of them is a flipper.

My experience with the liberal aristocracy in Madison is that any mind-set or implement used to resist scares the sheep-dip out of them. Sure they could take a weapons class, but most of us have firearms training and practice exercises that are measured in decades, not lessons.

This also seems to work on bangers. They depend on their reputation and demeanor as a winning hand. A CCW pistol and a solid mind-set completely destroys that tactic. Like anywhere else, we've had shootings and knife attacks at our malls. When the ruckus starts, everyone--including the aggressors--run for the door.


----------



## Old SF Guy

when it comes down to it...the left fights in a pack like hyenas. they jump and yell...surge and feint...until they have someone isolated by the pack.

the answer is clearly this. engage with stand off. when ambushed...is it near or far? if far...then maneuver on the enemy using an exposed flank or weak spot. if near, toss your grenades and charge like HELL out of the kill zone, then RIP into them from their flank and rear until none stand before you....
clean off the blood..go have a drink....then go home.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

If their gonna do it, get on with it. Don't talk, don't ask to step outside or meet after school, go right now, right here, or STFU. I am tired of hearing their shit.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Reminds me of when I lived near Casper, no pussy footing, just get it on. That's how real men live. Circa 1978. I'm still the same to this day.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Far left & left think military & law enforcement will side with them .


----------



## Steve40th

Gator Monroe said:


> Far left & left think military & law enforcement will side with them .


They are on crack... Seriously. LEO/Military follow a code of honor, and the Constitution..


----------



## Kauboy

Gator Monroe said:


> Far left & left think military & law enforcement will side with them .


It's odd that they would think that, considering most far left violence movements target law enforcement and other governmental entities.
I'm not sure that's what they actually think.


----------



## Old SF Guy

To me the laughable part is that they are out there screaming and scheming and we are sort of over here like...."Oh please oh please, let them start something...let them start something. Let me tell you, that whole left attacking thing is a like getting mad and calling your significant other a nasty name...You can't just unsay something....it'll haunt you forever.

These panzies, even the ones going to ranges and shooting, they have no clue how you have to be to run into a fire fight. There's a certain...well, lets call it conviction, that you have to set your mind towards, the understanding that you will likely be dead before you even know it....Then you just quite simply do.... You do what comes to mind, you do what you think is right in that moment. No debate, no second thoughts.... Attack left.... bam...doing it....

These folks are used to crowd courage and anonymity...When they see folks pulling the mask off of their dead friends on TV, and stacking them on the back of trucks to be hauled away, there will be a certain dread that one cannot explain running in their veins. A dead person, makes one think...a mangled person makes one think... People who have already seen it...won't be dumb struck... 

So come on Junior...you think you know something...ring that fukn bell son, bring your girl friend too, in my wars the enemy is gender neutral cat...your just a moving silhouette to me. And you know what...I'm actually pretty mad this time, unlike my 5 tours in Afghanistan and Iraq, where I really didn't have hatred in my heart.


----------



## Steve40th

Nothing is going to happen. Maybe a few fist fights, but these jackwagons aren't going to fight after talking about doing via the internet.


----------



## Urinal Cake

GREAT READ!
Former Navy SEAL Promises A 'Gruesome Massacre' In America If Liberals Follow Through On Threat

October 22, 2017 admin Political News
Liberals are melting down everywhere & running for their safe spaces!

A Facebook post is making the rounds on the social media platform this week. It warns the far left Clinton loons of potentially deadly consequences if they try to remove President Donald Trump from office.

The warning came from former Navy Seal and all around American Hero Craig "Sawman" Sawyer, He was the one who issued the grim warning to anyone thinking about trying to remove President Trump from the office in a way that is anything less than Constitutional.

Image result for Former Navy SEAL Promises A 'Gruesome Massacre' In America If Liberals Follow Through On Threat

According to our Constitution, Congress can only remove a sitting president for his inability to recognize that the Constitution itself is the law of the land and that he must abide by his oath to preserve, protect and defend it.

Which is an oath every elected official takes but soon forgets? The very oath which would have made former President Barack Hussein Obama a prime target for easy removal from office, sparing us 8 horrendous years.

But of course, since he was black and a far left wing nut bag who was protected by mob rule, nothing ever came of it. Even after it was proven beyond a doubt that he used the IRS to go after his enemies in the Tea Party.

Here is the full letter:

"Note: Nowhere here does this say innocent civilians, or a legit impeachment. On the contrary, this speaks specifically to an illegal silent coup by corrupt officials using false charges, as has leaked out by Clinton cronies lately. Anything else is a different scenario entirely. Honor our Constitution! Keep it straight.

Americans, Patriots, pray for our nation. Pray for our President.

I'm hearing serious rumblings of a hostile, illegal coup against our democratically elected President by seditious, deep-state subversives funded by Soros & other globalists. Very disturbing.

Patriots, this would be nothing less than an act of war against the American people. It would be the removal of our boldest defender & last possibility of maintaining our protective Constitution.

Under the boot of globalists, life as we know it, would immediately decline to the model that suits the globalist interest - Marxist/Socialist/Communist.

They get complete control, you get zero. Freedom, Gone! Liberty, Gone! This agenda is evil and simply cannot be allowed, at ANY cost.

Image result for Former Navy SEAL Promises A 'Gruesome Massacre' In America If Liberals Follow Through On Threat

Like ALL military, law enforcement and government officials, I took an oath to defend our Constitution against ALL enemies, foreign and domestic. By abandoning the rule of law and conducting a coup against the President & policies WE THE PEOPLE elected, they have made themselves enemies of the United States.

Under threat, ALL patriots, whether civilian, law enforcement, government, or military, have the duty to defend our Constitution against such enemies.

Some speculate on "civil war". I readily recognize a much more sobering reality: Anti-American subversives involved in ANY WAY in an unconstitutional coup against our President will be run down and executed immediately by the world's most supreme warriors.

There will be nowhere to run to, nowhere to hide, no mercy, no sense of humor. Harsh examples will be made. My prediction is it will be a gruesome massacre.

Why? Because one side in this conflict has 8 Trillion bullets & the other side doesn't know which bathroom to use.

It will likely only take a few hours. Lessons will be learned. History will take note. Order restored.

Patriots, We The American People stand united as one, against ALL enemies. We are peace-loving people who abide by the rule of law.

Related image

Prepare yourselves in case this ridiculous insanity actually gets played out and the rule of law goes out the window under their gross miscarriage of our legal process. Shaking my head&#8230;

United We Stand! At the ready. USA!

Of course, the left is already calling this the result of "Trump Rhetoric," and not what it actually is, the result of a silent destruction and overthrow of a sitting, Democratically elected, president.

After years of the left trying to convince us that we on the right are to be feared since we, as Barry Soetoro said, cling to our God, Guns, and Religion, we now see it was just an act to play the victim card.

These left wing loons were under the impression that after a failed presidency, which turned our great nation into a petre dish of social justice lunatic experiments such as Obama did, they would never lose another election.

They just can't fathom the fact that an outsider like Donald Trump would actually win the presidency by as huge an electoral margin as he did. So they take it upon themselves to riot and protest violently.

Image result for Former Navy SEAL Promises A 'Gruesome Massacre' In America If Liberals Follow Through On Threat

Us on the right are a peace loving people and the last thing we crave is war, but if you push us, and destroy the man we chose to be our president, and who makes sense to us, we won't go quietly into the night.

So It's best you on the left just sit your rear ends down and shut up, like we did for the dark 8 years of Obama before you all hurt yourselves.

Former Navy SEAL Promises A ?Gruesome Massacre? In America If Liberals Follow Through On Threat ? US Times Media World


----------



## Smitty901

Son in law is coming over latter . Plan to do some shooting out back. Of course ours is just sport related we are planning to ever use a weapon on a person like the left.


----------



## Steve40th

The left needs to understand, the election woke some, SOME, people up. And the Constitution provides a great way to protest, the First Amendment. Dont go archaic, Antifa and BLM, and think lawyers are going to help you if you go all gangsta on the people protecting your very rights.


----------



## Jammer Six

I don't know any conservatives who sat down and shut up during President Obama's administration.


----------



## Steve40th

Jammer Six said:


> I don't know any conservatives who sat down and shut up during President Obama's administration.


I spoke my mind, but didnt harm people or destroy property


----------



## sideKahr

Bring it. I'm ready.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Far left & left & Progressive Democrat Socialists think the have numbers and Mayors / police chiefs /Governors in place to take Cities & States that matter ...


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> I don't know any conservatives who sat down and shut up during President Obama's administration.


I guess that give the left permission to change our form of govt to socialism? A coup d'état is ok because the right didn't agree with the prev admin?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

SHTF or WROL, aren't we already close to that now? No rules apply evenly to all.


----------



## Coastie dad

Jammer Six said:


> I don't know any conservatives who sat down and shut up during President Obama's administration.


We have the right to disagree vocally, but when you and all your whiney assed buddies decide that vandalism is protected by free speech there is a problem. So tell me, wise one, when did we destroy public and private property because the sand in our panties made us cover our faces and stop traffic, assault civilians and law enforcement, stop other people's free speech, and threaten general mayhem if we didn't get our way?


----------



## Jammer Six

Sounds like you've never been to an abortion clinic.


----------



## Denton

Jammer Six said:


> Sounds like you've never been to an abortion clinic.


Yeah, they are attacked like whites have been sucker punched. Like white girl bleed a lot. Like the dumbass BLM or Antifa attacks.

Gosh, the horrible attacks on murder shops. What? Are you ashamed you weren't aborted, or what? Do you feel your life is worthless and should have been slaughtered before you were born?


----------



## Urinal Cake

Denton said:


> Yeah, they are attacked like whites have been sucker punched. Like white girl bleed a lot. Like the dumbass BLM or Antifa attacks.


Have you ever been to seattle? It is the epitome of drug crazed, SJW, antifa and (and No) BLM. 
Pretty much a really screwed up place, fueled by Starbuck, amazon and microsoft.


----------



## OSC

Jammer Six said:


> Sounds like you've never been to an abortion clinic.


Eric Rudolph actually bombed abortion clinics.


----------



## The Tourist

Actually, I think the Democrats are our centuries Whigs. Once respected, then rejected.

Their "soak the rich for free stuff" isn't fooling anyone anymore. More blacks voted GOP than at anytime before. Looks like Hillary and her cadre' have lots of serious legal trouble.

BTW, now is when we need an insurance guy who does actuary tables on this forum. I've often wondered if the blacks in Milwaukee and Chicago are killing off more of each other than their birth rate replaces. If so, the Democrats are losing voters, and their attempts at voter fraud will be more spectacular and easier to identify.


----------



## Coastie dad

Jammer Six said:


> I don't know any conservatives who sat down and shut up during President Obama's administration.





Denton said:


> Yeah, they are attacked like whites have been sucker punched. Like white girl bleed a lot. Like the dumbass BLM or Antifa attacks.
> 
> Gosh, the horrible attacks on murder shops. What? Are you ashamed you weren't aborted, or what? Do you feel your life is worthless and should have been slaughtered before you were born?





Jammer Six said:


> Sounds like you've never been to an abortion clinic.


If that was a rebuttal to what I said, you made less sense with less relevance than ever before. As the stereotypical self righteous liberal, when confronted with logic you begin to spew the standard tripe supposed to play upon emotions.
You couldn't answer my question, so you deflect. Attacks on abortion clinics have occurred for decades prior to the election of Obama. My comment was in reference to violence concerning his election, in direct response to his election. Get in the conversation on topic, or stay out.


----------



## Jammer Six

Maybe in your dimension. That isn't what you posted. I don't have an atomic phone that reaches your world, so I have to rely on what you type.


----------



## Coastie dad

Jammer Six said:


> Maybe in your dimension. That isn't what you posted. I don't have an atomic phone that reaches your world, so I have to rely on what you type.


Now that's funny sarcasm. Maybe you should go into comedy and leave the serious discussions to the adults.


----------



## Urinal Cake

The Tourist said:


> BTW, now is when we need an insurance guy who does actuary tables on this forum. I've often wondered if the blacks in Milwaukee and Chicago are killing off more of each other than their birth rate replaces. If so, the Democrats are losing voters, and their attempts at voter fraud will be more spectacular and easier to identify.


They are still producing a high yield, so still more births than deaths.

see City of Chicago:
Birth Statistics | IDPH


----------



## Chiefster23

When all is said and done, this is a “prepper forum”. Yes we frequently discuss politics but the vast majority of people here have put up some postive posts on prepping subjects. Even some of our ultra-liberal members have participated in our prepper subject discussions. Looking back over “Jammer’s” contributions, I see only posts designed to cause disruption and turmoil. He has made ZERO contributions other that spewing his liberal drivel. Yes he has the right to his misguided opinions. But this IS a prepper forum. Jammer, might I suggest that you take your troll posts elsewhere if you are not willing to at least occasionally stick to prepping subjects. Do you really enjoy being a big pain in at ass all the time? Dude, you need help.


----------



## Gator Monroe

In this day and age the far left & left make every thing political , I'm just following their lead ( most but
Not all of the time )


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jammer Six said:


> I don't know any conservatives who sat down and shut up during President Obama's administration.


Yeah Jammer Six, exactly how many violent protest did they launch, or how many streets shut down? All they did was hold Peaceful Tea Party rallies where noone was attacked, but it got the IRS after them didn't it.

You are as silly as an ignorant child, unfortunately you aren't a child and lack the years ahead of you to learn enough to change your ignorant status.

One day though you will think back to this time, and you will say "Man I sure was stupid"....and know in your heart that there will be folks out here who also know it and also know that your probably still mostly ignorant. But the good news for you buddy...God forgives all Sin. So you still have a chance to get to heaven.


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 58929


Jesus Christ! What is that? I am a'feared already, so I will count my bullets and hope that this never shows up! Because my .45 does not care one way or the other; it just shoots when I need it to.


----------



## Coastie dad

Chiefster23 said:


> When all is said and done, this is a "prepper forum". Yes we frequently discuss politics but the vast majority of people here have put up some postive posts on prepping subjects. Even some of our ultra-liberal members have participated in our prepper subject discussions. Looking back over "Jammer's" contributions, I see only posts designed to cause disruption and turmoil. He has made ZERO contributions other that spewing his liberal drivel. Yes he has the right to his misguided opinions. But this IS a prepper forum. Jammer, might I suggest that you take your troll posts elsewhere if you are not willing to at least occasionally stick to prepping subjects. Do you really enjoy being a big pain in at ass all the time? Dude, you need help.


I suggested that very thing a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Steve40th

Never understimate your potential enemy, or judge a book by its cover...


----------



## Jammer Six

Enemy? I don't see an enemy here.


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> Enemy? I don't see an enemy here.


:vs_lol:


----------



## The Tourist

Chiefster23 said:


> But this IS a prepper forum. Jammer, might I suggest that you take your troll posts elsewhere if you are not willing to at least occasionally stick to prepping subjects.


I came here because (by average forum standards) I knew nothing about prepping but knives. Many posts and debates changed my thinking and perspective.

Let's suppose you are right--this member is spy right out of Moscow's GRU. Perhaps being exposed to us might change his mind on several opinions.

For example, if he said, "Switchblades are just for thugs and bikers," I would correct his postulate.

In fact, switchblades were invented somewhere around the 1830s to help women with their embroidery. They only needed one hand to activate the tool while they held onto their fresh stitches with the other.

The Sicilian stiletto is only one of the thousands of automatics made.

Is it possible to shift our responses to him in the same manner? I live near Madison, a land rife with liberals. My guess is I would be shot or gang-beaten by disagreeing in public with the hoi polloi if it weren't for the fact that no one really wants to be handed their genitals back after a quick swipe with a sharp instrument.

I'm surrounded every day, and it's a 1A misstep. Let's not do it to him.


----------



## Bigfoot63

I want some of whatever jammer is eating and drinking because his world seems so rosie and bright...


----------



## inceptor

The Tourist said:


> I'm surrounded every day, and it's a 1A misstep. Let's not do it to him.


If he chooses not to discuss prepping, that's his decision.

BUT we most certainly must consider his feelings. This used to be a free country where one was able to express an opinion. Not anymore. We have to remember our opinion may hurt someone's feelings. The 1A must be suppressed and facts stifled as it may upset someone.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Obviously Jammer Six leans left like he's on a kick stand. The topic is the Left prepares for War.... Other than displaying the complete lack of ability to carry on any discussion beyond the initial jab, it shows us how the left will wage war. They will not be pinned down. Think of this a mental preparation for a potential battle.

It can be frustrating not being able to pin your enemy down, watching them time and time again slip through or blend in. Folks in Vietnam felt that, folks in Asskrackistan and Iraq felt it and still do.

Like turning the light on and trying to kill cockroaches.... so engage him....learn early that you can't let yourself get frustrated at him, because he shows a mindset that is hard to pin down.

But thats also his and their weakness...We stand on simple truths and we are rooted in our beliefs, They stand on simple beliefs and are rooted in only their version of the facts.


AFter all the facts are laid out and challenged...we are all left standing on our beliefs... ours are God, Country, Family, friends.... Theirs are social equality. When the fight becomes real....which do you think will really drive people beyond their normal quitting point?

Social Equality/Justice? ehhh...not so much.


----------



## Coastie dad

We let him express his opinion, no matter how ignorant and inflammatory we find it.
We express ours concerning both his opinions and him.
If he chooses to stay here and try to stir crap, his choice. If we suggest he find greener pastures, our choice. If the powers that be determine he's a detriment to the forum, I'm sure they will deal with as they have in the past. I think we all know what he is, and his personal agenda, and I think if he were honest with himself (not that leftist rabble rousers are) he would already have realized we are much more tolerant and respectful of other's rights than he or all the little black clad cry babies will ever be.


----------



## OSC

inceptor said:


> If he chooses not to discuss prepping, that's his decision.
> 
> BUT we most certainly must consider his feelings. This used to be a free country where one was able to express an opinion. Not anymore. We have to remember our opinion may hurt someone's feelings. The 1A must be suppressed and facts stifled as it may upset someone.


At the risk of sounding silly (as I assume you were being facetious), the 1st Amendment ensures that you will, from time to time, hear things that offend you. Its a sign of a healthy society in my opinion. Those who openly (and often) profess to loving the Constitution seem paradoxically to be among the first to try to intimidate those who dare offer a different opinion into silence. Why is that? Especially considering the ignore feature that is available to all here.

As for the contributions of members to the board&#8230;in my opinion it is hilarious that someone questions that on THIS thread especially. Is anyone *really* worried about LGBT factions preparing for war? If so, one would think they would provide something a bit more concrete than a blog post. It isn't going to happen. The physical limitations of the homosexual, gender-confused, and transvestite are usually not conducive to combat. Further, the numbers simply are not there in any calculation.

Lastly&#8230;the left is already winning the culture war by a couple of touchdowns so why shift to an armed conflict you're certain to lose? It isn't that the left has a more convincing argument than the right about these topics. The left happens to harbor views that are self-evident and our society catches up sometimes and other times it doesn't; yet. Universal healthcare is a reality in most of the world. We can't figure it out here? Of course not. We just have a number of stubborn people who stand in the way. Extended time off for childbirth/adoption is a reality (for both parents) in most nations of the world. We can't figure it out here? Of course not. We just have a number of stubborn people who stand in the way. I can go on and on about the stances taken proudly by the right that are at odds with the societal norms in the rest of the world. Then when one of the self-evident truths is ratified by the courts, the defeat supposedly came out of nowhere.

And then the blame game starts&#8230;Soros, Clinton, Obama, Unions, etc&#8230;. Round up the usual suspects. One of my favorite posts on this board was the one about Ole Miss changing it's mascot to a Land Shark. "Liberal students" are being blamed for this on the thread. Please&#8230;Liberal students have zero stroke on campus. Who has stroke is the Chancellor and board of regents who are appointed by the Mississippi Board of Trustees of State Institutions of Higher Learning. If you look at the board, 100% of the members were appointed by Republican governors. Yet somehow on the entire thread, there is no mention of the Governor or their board of education or the Chancellor or the Ole Miss Board of Regents. How the liberals and media and such get blamed when they have no sway in the entire state is something to behold.


----------



## Old SF Guy

OSC said:


> At the risk of sounding silly (as I assume you were being facetious), the 1st Amendment ensures that you will, from time to time, hear things that offend you. Its a sign of a healthy society in my opinion. Those who openly (and often) profess to loving the Constitution seem paradoxically to be among the first to try to intimidate those who dare offer a different opinion into silence. Why is that? Especially considering the ignore feature that is available to all here.
> 
> As for the contributions of members to the board&#8230;in my opinion it is hilarious that someone questions that on THIS thread especially. Is anyone *really* worried about LGBT factions preparing for war? If so, one would think they would provide something a bit more concrete than a blog post. It isn't going to happen. The physical limitations of the homosexual, gender-confused, and transvestite are usually not conducive to combat. Further, the numbers simply are not there in any calculation.
> 
> Lastly&#8230;the left is already winning the culture war by a couple of touchdowns so why shift to an armed conflict you're certain to lose? It isn't that the left has a more convincing argument than the right about these topics. The left happens to harbor views that are self-evident and our society catches up sometimes and other times it doesn't; yet. Universal healthcare is a reality in most of the world. We can't figure it out here? Of course not. We just have a number of stubborn people who stand in the way. Extended time off for childbirth/adoption is a reality (for both parents) in most nations of the world. We can't figure it out here? Of course not. We just have a number of stubborn people who stand in the way. I can go on and on about the stances taken proudly by the right that are at odds with the societal norms in the rest of the world. Then when one of the self-evident truths is ratified by the courts, the defeat supposedly came out of nowhere.
> 
> And then the blame game starts&#8230;Soros, Clinton, Obama, Unions, etc&#8230;. Round up the usual suspects. One of my favorite posts on this board was the one about Ole Miss changing it's mascot to a Land Shark. "Liberal students" are being blamed for this on the thread. Please&#8230;Liberal students have zero stroke on campus. Who has stroke is the Chancellor and board of regents who are appointed by the Mississippi Board of Trustees of State Institutions of Higher Learning. If you look at the board, 100% of the members were appointed by Republican governors. Yet somehow on the entire thread, there is no mention of the Governor or their board of education or the Chancellor or the Ole Miss Board of Regents. How the liberals and media and such get blamed when they have no sway in the entire state is something to behold.


Firstly, congrats on making a complete argument and stating your position.

Secondly, Since when is to the betterment of the American people to become like the "Rest of the World"...We have a better country and economy because we do not run our country like the "Rest of the World"

Thirdly, Not all things are "Self Evident".... I would think looking down and seeing a penis between your legs would be self evident your a Boy. That if you do not work, you won't get paid, that if you take drugs, you might die, and if you eat crappy food, your health will be bad.

But its your side that wants to try to change the self-evidence.

It's also self evident that if you raise the minimum wage to a "Livable wage", that all wages will be affected, and all subsequent prices of all things handled by wage earners will go up, and therefore the livable Wage will need to go up as well.

Watch a few you tube videos of the students reactions to conservative speakers at Berkley, and the things professors do and then say that Liberal students/Teachers have no sway over college campuses.

Yes the left is winning the culture war... Just as Rome had to devolved down into the depths of immorality, and excesses. Politically, morally, financially before they fell, so to must we.

Self evident...That's mostly funny to me that you use that.

Thanks.


----------



## inceptor

OSC said:


> At the risk of sounding silly (as I assume you were being facetious), the 1st Amendment ensures that you will, from time to time, hear things that offend you.


Only partially.



OSC said:


> Round up the usual suspects. One of my favorite posts on this board was the one about Ole Miss changing it's mascot to a Land Shark. "Liberal students" are being blamed for this on the thread. Please&#8230;Liberal students have zero stroke on campus. Who has stroke is the Chancellor and board of regents who are appointed by the Mississippi Board of Trustees of State Institutions of Higher Learning.


Ahah! So it was that Chancellor and Board of Regents the rioted and burned Berkeley. I wonder why the media said it was students? And they are still blaming it on students. See the links below:

https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9986

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ing-on-berkeley-today/?utm_term=.44643c6a9991

War on campus: The escalating battle over college free speech - CNN

https://lawnewz.com/video/universit...pus-speech-after-protest-drown-him-out-watch/

UC Berkeley Faculty Want to Shut Down Campus for Free Speech Week | Frontpage Mag

So much for free speech.


----------



## Real Old Man

Jammer Six said:


> Sounds like you've never been to an abortion clinic.


Guess you don't believe that an abortion is murder do you?

You leftie commie azzholes make me sick.


----------



## Jammer Six

Real Old Man said:


> You leftie commie azzholes make me sick.


That must be a significant operational and tactical disadvantage.

Between the guy who makes someone sick and the guy who's sick, I know which one I'd rather be.


----------



## Old SF Guy

n

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six

Old SF Guy said:


> n


Oh, I see. It was mere hyperbole.

I understand.

Completely.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My main concern if confronted by violent LGBTQLSDTGwhatevers would be their blood spray. :vs_clouds:
You know, blood borne pathogens like AIDS and various STD's. :vs_shocked:

I guess we'd have to suit up with HazMat gear before engaging. :laugh:

And for sure forget about giving them the bayonet. :devil:


----------



## OSC

rice paddy daddy said:


> My main concern if confronted by violent LGBTQLSDTGwhatevers would be their blood spray. :vs_clouds:
> You know, blood borne pathogens like AIDS and various STD's. :vs_shocked:
> 
> I guess we'd have to suit up with HazMat gear before engaging. :laugh:
> 
> And for sure forget about giving them the bayonet. :devil:


That and being clubbed to death with a 5.5" Ferragamo&#8230;LOL. The whole idea is nutty.


----------



## MountainGirl

Tried reading through the whole thread...couldn't do it...so sorry if this is redundant, or if the q's have been asked/answered...

Is this about the Nov 4th protests thing?

I always wondered why they picked that date _(since it was announced way back before Aug by antifa)_ - until I learned that the DoD is doing a large scale EMP test Nov4th-6th.. My guess: Soros/BLM hoping to add civil unrest to any 'unforeseen consequences' the EMP test will create... guess it wont hurt that there's a full moon on the 4th too.

This just feels like its so much bigger than a snowflake/patriot dance. 
Whatever it is, bring it.

No worries, here. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## ghostman

On one hand I think it's great we have more Americans understanding and exercising their constitutional rights. On the other hand these people really irk me, where the hell were they after the pulse night club shooting? Where were they when we offered lgbt friendly groups like the pink pistols? Or had openly gay spokesmen like chris cheng?

I try not to strawman, but dollars to donuts these are the same types who only two years ago said that only "scared angry white men who are compensating for something" want anything to do with guns, but suddenly once the scary orange bogey man got into office, suddenly they care about their rights? I am also a bit worried that groups like these tend to use the words "nazi" and "white supremacist" very broadly. In some case I have seen them use said terms for people who solely question them or disagree with them politically. 

At the end of the day though they have the right to think that way and be armed, as do we. So what ever happens, happens.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Any time someone has opposing views they're labeled as racist or a bigot.

I am also a bit worried that groups like these tend to use the words "nazi" and "white supremacist" very broadly.


----------



## Jammer Six

1skrewsloose said:


> Any time someone has opposing views they're labeled as racist or a bigot.


Usually, if you're a racist or a bigot, you'll have all sorts of weird views based on a combination of ignorance and fear, and those views will oppose the views of the majority. (Well, the majority in most American places.) It's not the opposing views that get you labeled, it's the truth that creates the views. Chicken, egg.

No one really cares about the views (or the feelings) of a racist or a bigot.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

And what facts do you have to support this hogwash? If no one cared then why do we have this mess? Everyone tries(for the most part) to not exhibit these traits, but we all are influenced by life experiences. Even people of color who are good folks won't go into predominately black neighborhoods after dark.jmo. Not racist....just the way it is! What's your come back snowflake? I enjoy a hearty discussion. You also sound like msm, "the views of the majority", you're way off track, if that was the case why didn't hildabeast get elected?


----------



## 23897

Jammer Six said:


> Usually,


Stereotyping here Jammer



Jammer Six said:


> if you're a racist or a bigot , you'll have all sorts of weird views based on a combination of ignorance and fear, and those views will oppose the views of the majority.


Evidence for this statement please, otherwise you are exhibiting confirmations bias


Jammer Six said:


> (Well, the majority in most American places.)


Again evidence required for such a bold statement 


Jammer Six said:


> It's not the opposing views that get you labeled, it's the truth that creates the views. Chicken, egg.


Good try, everything that is not black must be white and if you don't see that you must be wrong, is what you're trying to say. False premise. 


Jammer Six said:


> No one really cares about the views (or the feelings) of a racist or a bigot.


Jammer: again you are projecting your views onto another human being and declaring consensus.

I don't care who has what view. I may not agree with that view but I will defend the right to hold a different view.

Try debating rather than belittling.

Yours

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Kauboy

Jammer Six said:


> Usually, if you're a racist or a bigot, you'll have all sorts of weird views based on a combination of ignorance and fear, and those views will oppose the views of the majority. (Well, the majority in most American places.) It's not the opposing views that get you labeled, it's the truth that creates the views. Chicken, egg.
> 
> No one really cares about the views (or the feelings) of a racist or a bigot.


I like how you reversed the perspective, and then tried to disguise it as the same thing.

There are countless examples of non-racist, non-bigoted people being labeled as such, simply because they have opposing views on issues that are wholly unrelated to race/nationality/culture/etc...
Truth originally created the label, but the label is now being abused to shut down debate when opposing ideas offend one's sensibilities.

I can believe in strong border security. I can believe in voter ID. I can believe that we should be careful about people we allow to enter our country if they originate from countries that openly hate us and want us to suffer harm. These ideals do not make me a bigot or racist, but I will be labeled as such for expressing them because the people throwing around the accusation can see nothing but skin color, and assume the rest of the world operates the same way. The true racist is one who passes every life choice through the filter of skin color.

You nailed it when you said no one cares about the views/feelings of a racist or a bigot. That's precisely why the label is being intentionally misused. If the label can be applied to anyone, then anyone's views/feelings can be ignored by the horde. It's why Antifa likes labeling everyone a Nazi, because their slogan is "It's ok to punch a Nazi".
Truth no longer plays a role.

BTW, the chicken came first.


----------



## yooper_sjd

I would like to interject here that I just hate everyone equally!!!! Now call me what you want. Bullets fly in my direction, I return fire. A mass horde of "Zombie" antifa, blm, or what ever come at me, I shoot for fear of my safety.


----------



## 23897

Kauboy said:


> BTW, the chicken came first.


Depends what you mean by "came".

The egg was before the chicken in that eggs were present in other species that arrived first.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Kauboy

fangfarrier said:


> Depends what you mean by "came".
> 
> The egg was before the chicken in that eggs were present in other species that arrived first.


Since the debate is as old as time, the implication was probably pretty clear.
Chicken... or chicken egg.


----------



## Prepared One

yooper_sjd said:


> I would like to interject here that I just hate everyone equally!!!! Now call me what you want. Bullets fly in my direction, I return fire. A mass horde of "Zombie" antifa, blm, or what ever come at me, I shoot for fear of my safety.


I as well, although I have to admit there are a few that deserve an extra, extra, big helping. :devil:


----------



## 23897

Kauboy said:


> Since the debate is as old as time, the implication was probably pretty clear.
> Chicken... or chicken egg.


And the domestic chicken evolved from an egg laying relative.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Hmmmmm.
Nov 4th happens to be opening day of general gun season for deer in our section of Florida.:tango_face_grin:
There's going to be a whole lot of Good Old Boy's and ******** heading to or coming back from the woods with rifles on the front seat of their pickups.
:tango_face_wink:

NOTE: for the record, if anyone detects any bias in my description above, please let it be known I'm a ******* that drives a pickup. And I have various rifles for all occasions.:vs_cool:


----------



## Kauboy

fangfarrier said:


> And the domestic chicken evolved from an egg laying relative.


Regardless, without something to sit on the egg, the egg remains an egg.

Since you chose to over-complicate a simple, and mostly jocular argument, I guess I should expect that you'll provide the entire evolutionary lineage of the modern chicken, all the way back to a time when some ancient ancestor laid an egg that didn't require incubation. If that's the case, please provide cited references. ;-)

EDIT: After thinking it over on my hour drive into work, it occurred to me that no such references would be necessary, since evolution has never recorded the spontaneous generation of an egg, thus leaving the only probable answer to be that the egg never came first, irrespective of species.

I get bored while driving...:icon_frown:


----------



## MountainGirl

Kauboy said:


> BTW, the chicken came first.


----------



## Kauboy

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 58962


You're gonna fit in just fine around here.
Just fine...


----------



## 23897

Kauboy said:


> You're gonna fit in just fine around here.
> Just fine...


Yup. That settles it eh Kauboy?

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Gator Monroe

My original Intro Post was a Promise not a threat ...


----------



## Jammer Six

Don't do intros, don't read them.

I'll figure out who you all are by reading what you post.


----------



## Coastie dad

Well, since the unwritten rules of courtesy around here apparently don't apply to you it didn't take us long to figure you out.


----------



## Jammer Six

See? No intro required.


----------



## Coastie dad

You do realize we don't take you seriously, you are simply a toy mouse to bat around, right?


----------



## Medic33

yeah they will fight real hard until some grand pa bust's a cap in one of 'em azz-then they run away like the fairies they are.


----------



## Medic33

I don't care which came first they both taste great.


----------



## Jammer Six

Coastie dad said:


> You do realize we don't take you seriously, you are simply a toy mouse to bat around, right?


Then there's no intro required.


----------



## Coastie dad

We've determined you haven't and won't. We don't need one from you. I just told you we had you figured out. Sheesh. You west coast liberal types get hung on one response and keep spewing the same answer no matter the question.

Let's try this: so, jammit, is the weather looking to cooperate with your revolution next Saturday?


----------



## Kauboy

Coastie dad said:


> We've determined you haven't and won't. We don't need one from you. I just told you we had you figured out. Sheesh. You west coast liberal types get hung on one response and keep spewing the same answer no matter the question.
> 
> Let's try this: so, jammit, is the weather looking to cooperate with your revolution next Saturday?


I'm kinda surprised they picked a Saturday.
There's a much better chance of us workin' folks to actually be available, should we need to be.
They would have about the same numbers any day of the week, so it was courteous of them to choose a Saturday.

What do ya say boys? Wrap her up sometime Sunday afternoon, just in time for a nice Sunday evening dinner?


----------



## MountainGirl

Kauboy said:


> I'm kinda surprised they picked a Saturday.
> There's a much better chance of us workin' folks to actually be available, should we need to be.
> They would have about the same numbers any day of the week, so it was courteous of them to choose a Saturday.
> 
> What do ya say boys? Wrap her up sometime Sunday afternoon, just in time for a nice Sunday evening dinner?


They didn't pick it because it's Saturday - they picked it (right after DoD picked it) because it's the 4th:

NOVEMBER 4: PENTAGON NATIONAL BLACKOUT DRILL ? POWER GRID HIT PLUS ANTIFA DAY OF RAGE PROTEST ? USSA News | The Tea Party's Front Page 

From the link:


> *November 4*: *U.S. Department of Defense will carry out a blackout drill while Antifa thugs will protest nationwide for their marked 'day of rage' against President Trump&#8230;*Elements of the US Department of Defense (DOD) will conduct a "communications interoperability" training exercise November 4-6, once again simulating a "very bad day" scenario. Amateur Radio and MARS organizations will take part.
> *"This exercise will begin with a national massive coronal mass ejection event which will impact the national power grid as well as all forms of traditional communication, including landline telephone, cellphone, satellite, and Internet connectivity," Army MARS Program Manager Paul English, WD8DBY, explained in an announcement.*
> During the exercise, a designated DOD Headquarters entity will request county-by-county status reports for the 3,143 US counties and county equivalents, in order to gain situational awareness and to determine the extent of impact of the scenario. Army and Air Force MARS organizations will work in conjunction with the Amateur Radio community, primarily on the 60-meter interoperability channels as well as on HF NVIS frequencies and local VHF and UHF, non-Internet linked Amateur Radio repeaters.
> ​


Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## OSC

MountainGirl said:


> Tried reading through the whole thread...couldn't do it...so sorry if this is redundant, or if the q's have been asked/answered...
> 
> Is this about the Nov 4th protests thing?
> 
> I always wondered why they picked that date _(since it was announced way back before Aug by antifa)_ - until I learned that the DoD is doing a large scale EMP test Nov4th-6th.. My guess: Soros/BLM hoping to add civil unrest to any 'unforeseen consequences' the EMP test will create... guess it wont hurt that there's a full moon on the 4th too.
> 
> This just feels like its so much bigger than a snowflake/patriot dance.
> Whatever it is, bring it.
> 
> No worries, here. :armata_PDT_25:


Heavens no. Good decision on avoiding delving too much into it BTW. Some fool writes a blog post about some gay guys taking shooting/self defense lessons and it's amplified into "The left is preparing for war!!!". Typical message board mountain making sans the molehill;


----------



## OSC

LSU v. 'Bama
Geo v. South Carolina

Daylights savings time for some OT 

11/4/17 is shaping up nicely. Gonna sleep 'til 2:15 and watch Georgia murder SC then hopefully watch LSU defeat 'Bama

If memory serves it's also the 40th anniversary of our embassy being taken over in Iran. For some reason, the date sticks in my mind.


----------



## MountainGirl

OSC said:


> Heavens no. Good decision on avoiding delving too much into it BTW. Some fool writes a blog post about some gay guys taking shooting/self defense lessons and it's amplified into "The left is preparing for war!!!". Typical message board mountain making sans the molehill;


Hi, OSC, the Nov 4th stuff (both sides) is pretty widespread - glad this thread avoided it (my posts notwithstanding, lol) even though the title alludes to it - but the lgbtq aren't part of that. Nov 4th is a Soros/BLM/antifa effort.

Thanks for the reply & next time I'll read all the pages (or not).


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I am 100 percent behind members of the left learning the value of the second amendment, and arming themselves.


----------



## Slippy

I will go to the range on Saturday and hone my skills with my Springfield 1911 Tactical Response Pistol and just for fun send some lead down range courtesy of one of my M4's...

I highly doubt any of the socialist punk lib retards will be anywhere near the range.

And....Bringing a Big Bore Revolver may just be icing on the cake! :vs_wave:


----------



## Gator Monroe

I am 100% behind felons and drug abusers / Folks seeing Shrinks havin no 2nd amendment right ...


----------



## inceptor

OSC said:


> Heavens no. Good decision on avoiding delving too much into it BTW. Some fool writes a blog post about some gay guys taking shooting/self defense lessons and it's amplified into "The left is preparing for war!!!". Typical message board mountain making sans the molehill;


Then it's a good thing we have you, RJAMES and Jammer Six to show us the error of our ways.

At least you agree with Snopes who says the Antifa Nov 4 is fake news.

https://www.snopes.com/is-antifa-planning-a-civil-war/

Someone should probably tell Antifa though so they can take down their website.

https://refusefascism.org/2017/08/06/this-nightmare-must-end-the-trumppence-regime-must-go/


----------



## Coastie dad

That might be a fake site after all. I contacted them about organizing the Harrison area and they have not responded.
I don't understand why, since the splc says that's the largest concentration of racists and Klan in the y'all ess A .


----------



## The Tourist

Gator Monroe said:


> I am 100% behind felons and drug abusers / Folks seeing Shrinks havin no 2nd amendment right ...


All mental health issues and "shrinks" are not alike.

I see a shrink for anxiety and PTSD. I've filled out over 200 of those 4473 forms over the last +20 years.

The problem is that the "trailer folk" all think that seeking medical advice should prevent any such citizen from owning a firearm. The key word here is "adjudicated" not "Winnebago."

Have you ever had trouble sleeping or been a smoker? The med given you is called "Zyban." That's just the trade name, it's actually Bupropion, the same drug they give to bipolar patients.

If the liberals ever crack our HIPAA protection, you former smokers are the first ones who are going to have your guns confiscated--you know, only as long as it takes a governmental bureaucracy to verify you're not a mental patient.

Takes about two years.


----------



## Gator Monroe

The Tourist said:


> All mental health issues and "shrinks" are not alike.
> 
> I see a shrink for anxiety and PTSD. I've filled out over 200 of those 4473 forms over the last +20 years.
> 
> The problem is that the "trailer folk" all think that seeking medical advice should prevent any such citizen from owning a firearm. The key word here is "adjudicated" not "Winnebago."
> 
> Have you ever had trouble sleeping or been a smoker? The med given you is called "Zyban." That's just the trade name, it's actually Bupropion, the same drug they give to bipolar patients.
> 
> If the liberals ever crack our HIPAA protection, you former smokers are the first ones who are going to have your guns confiscated--you know, only as long as it takes a governmental bureaucracy to verify you're not a mental patient.
> 
> Takes about two years.


Thus we know voting Turd Party or Lie-bertarian only enables gun grabbing Democrats , and as for Felons (Out due to Bleeding heart Liberal Progressive Activist Judges or Prison overcrowding or lack of Jail Beds) and folks in Mental institutions (if they still exist) and folks deemed by a Judge to be a Danger to themselves or others who for some reason (Same as felons) are walking among us I still say their 2A Rights are invalidated ... I also say if you punch your Wife or GF out and she has Broken Bones or looses 4 teeth you should loose 2A rights for 10 years even if its plea bargained down to class 3 Misdemeanor , and if you have 2 Restraining orders (Legal / current) from 2 unassociated parties )...


----------



## Jammer Six

Coastie dad said:


> I don't understand why, since the splc says that's the largest concentration of racists and Klan in the y'all ess A .


I bet it's a relief to finally stop hiding. You should do more of it-- you'll be happier.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Jammer Six said:


> I bet it's a relief to finally stop hiding. You should do more of it-- you'll be happier.


I understand that Democrat Controlled Big Cities harbor the most Socialists and Anti American Far Left & Left Anarchists and Antifa types ...


----------



## Jammer Six

I don't know about that, but I do know that all the ******** in rural Washington regularly rage about how three counties (with all the cities) control state politics.


----------



## SOCOM42

Kauboy said:


> I'm kinda surprised they picked a Saturday.
> There's a much better chance of us workin' folks to actually be available, should we need to be.
> They would have about the same numbers any day of the week, so it was courteous of them to choose a Saturday.
> 
> What do ya say boys? Wrap her up sometime Sunday afternoon, just in time for a nice Sunday evening dinner?


Your right, saves us from taking the day off from work to clean up the trash.

Just remember to use the DECON process when home before eating that nice Sunday dinner, after saying grace.


----------



## Michael_Js

Jammer Six said:


> I don't know about that, but I do know that all the ******** in rural Washington regularly rage about how three counties (with all the cities) control state politics.


So true! Not a ******* here, but seattle is a scum-sucking city that controls all the state politics. We avoid it like the plague. Maybe it's all the billionaires throwing their weight around from their wallets. Seems to be a plague with the money types. I'm sure none of the antifa folks will be out in our WA area  There are lots of ******** who would be *very *happy to spend the day with them. They can even join me on my backyard range and we can shoot a bit...

Peace out,
Michael J.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Who said "useful idiots"?.


----------



## OSC

Gator Monroe said:


> Thus we know voting Turd Party or Lie-bertarian only enables gun grabbing Democrats , and as for Felons (Out due to Bleeding heart Liberal Progressive Activist Judges or Prison overcrowding or lack of Jail Beds) and folks in Mental institutions (if they still exist) and folks deemed by a Judge to be a Danger to themselves or others who for some reason (Same as felons) are walking among us I still say their 2A Rights are invalidated ... I also say if you punch your Wife or GF out and she has Broken Bones or looses 4 teeth you should loose 2A rights for 10 years even if its plea bargained down to class 3 Misdemeanor , and if you have 2 Restraining orders (Legal / current) from 2 unassociated parties )...


Republicans control 30 of the state houses. They have 32 states where they control both the House and the Senate. Republicans control the US House, the US Senate and the US Presidency.

Amazing how they are responsible for nothing having to do with

State prisons
State boards of education
State universities
State health departments
State tax policy

It would seem as though they would be responsible for something once in a while&#8230;


----------



## Gator Monroe

You left out Gun control ( Firearms restrictions ) in those GOP controlled states


----------



## Coastie dad

Jammer Six said:


> I bet it's a relief to finally stop hiding. You should do more of it-- you'll be happier.


Who said I was in hiding? Besides, I'm really only discriminatory against liberals like you.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

My favorite song when leaving the base in the middle east! Quit talking about it and start doing something about it...


----------



## Old SF Guy

Coastie dad said:


> Well, since the unwritten rules of courtesy around here apparently don't apply to you it didn't take us long to figure you out.


He's also spiritual but not religious....

OSFG


----------



## Old SF Guy

LunaticFringeInc said:


> My favorite song when leaving the base in the middle east! Quit talking about it and start doing something about it...


On my teams roll out track...along with some Limp Biskit Keep rolling...


----------

